# New tank- Tetra Safestart with fish



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I've never used Tetra Safestart so I can't help there. But whichever you decide to do (cup or tank - especially cup), frequent water changes are a must. If you keep the betta in the cup, change every day with treated water. In the tank, maybe every other day, but you should be testing the water every day, changing as required, until you see tank process through a complete cycle.

btw, I love the Spec V's. I have 2 of them.


----------



## Aquatic Athlete (Oct 7, 2017)

I've used tetra safe start and it's pretty reliable, but while the tank is officially cycling, do frequent water tests and changes when needed.

(Pretty sure I responded to your other post.. or a very similar one) 

Just keep an eye on the levels. Betta fish are tough, but not indestructible and will appreciate the higher water quality.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## betta-mom (Nov 18, 2017)

Aquatic Athlete said:


> I've used tetra safe start and it's pretty reliable, but while the tank is officially cycling, do frequent water tests and changes when needed.
> 
> (Pretty sure I responded to your other post.. or a very similar one)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! You did answer my other question too so thanks for that. I?ve left for work and left the little dude in the fresh water cup. Would you recommend putting him in his tank (that has tetra safestart in it) or keep him in a hug until tank is fully cycled?


----------



## Aquatic Athlete (Oct 7, 2017)

As long as your water is chlorine free, and the parameters are stable you could add him to the tank, but just beware that when the tank cycling you will see spikes in Ammonia, nitrites and nitrates, before leveling out. 

Personally, if I were worried about the tank cycling and killing my fish, I'd keep him in a jug or container, but it's really the same idea. The upside in my mind, (which is very scattered right now) would be you could home him in a separate container and just do water changes there, while letting the tank cycle.

If you add him to the tank, you'll have to do changes which could slow the cycle.

Just my thoughts however.


----------



## betta-mom (Nov 18, 2017)

Aquatic Athlete;10604834
Personally said:


> Cool, makes sense to me! Thanks so much! Hopefully he?s adjusting okay to the water at home. I?ll buy a couple jugs and transfer him between those for now. Much appreciated!


----------



## ryry2012 (May 30, 2015)

Since you already have a betta, you an do fish-in cycling. You'll still have to do even more frequent water changes if you keep him in jugs. You also need a heater for that amount of water and a thermometer. Betta are tropical fish. The best temperature for them is 78 -80F.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've used the TSS successfully in small tanks so I'd go that route and put him in the new tank so he has the room to swim. You can't change the water after adding it and Prime should be used 24 hours prior to adding TSS.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Put in the recommended dosage of SafeStart and add the Betta to the tank, don’t bother with jugs. I’ll probably get flack but I’ve done 2 full cycles with my Betta and putting a little extra food in for ammonia and he never showed any signs of stress or illness. They’re very hardy fish and SafeStart is a surprisingly reliable product form my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betta-mom (Nov 18, 2017)

So I just got home and intended to place my betta in the tank, but I did test my waters first. Please tell me if my readings seem okay for him. Once again I have conditioned the water and 24 hours later I added tetra safestart. 
Ammonia .5ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 10ppm?? 
pH 7.5 

I?m confused by the nitrate honestly. I was told not to change the wAter after adding tetra safestart but now I?m not sure


----------



## beckyhiker (Mar 30, 2017)

betta-mom said:


> So I just got home and intended to place my betta in the tank, but I did test my waters first. Please tell me if my readings seem okay for him. Once again I have conditioned the water and 24 hours later I added tetra safestart.
> Ammonia .5ppm
> Nitrite 0ppm
> Nitrate 10ppm??
> ...


If you are using your tap water in your tank, check the water out of the tap for nitrates. My water at home seems to have 10ppm nitrates.

I also bought two betta girls thinking that my new tank would be cycled because it had live plants and an already cycled filter, but it wasn't. I opted to keep the girls in their cups on my kitchen counter for a week, but they were barely more than fry. I changed some of the water out every day using filter tubing so that I could vacuum out the poop too.

It seems to me that your cycle has just started. What are you using to add in ammonia?


----------



## betta-mom (Nov 18, 2017)

beckyhiker said:


> It seems to me that your cycle has just started. What are you using to add in ammonia?


I was using fish food and playing with the option of store bought ammonia, but I opted for my betta instead! He has been in there for about 24 hours and he seems to be doing great! Nitrates are around 20-40 so I'm looking into that right now and setting up a conditioned cup for him in case I decide his tank is too unstable for him (don't think I'll need to do that, but better safe than sorry)


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

betta-mom said:


> So I just got home and intended to place my betta in the tank, but I did test my waters first. Please tell me if my readings seem okay for him. Once again I have conditioned the water and 24 hours later I added tetra safestart.
> Ammonia .5ppm
> Nitrite 0ppm
> Nitrate 10ppm??
> ...




Nitrates are only a concern when you surpass ~40ppm give or take. Your levels are ok and show signs of cycling which means you’re headed in the right direction. Don’t do a water change right now but continue to test your water daily to make sure you’re not getting any crazy spikes. After about 1-1.5 months, your water test should read ammonia & nitrite at 0 and nitrate anywhere from 10-40ppm. You want nitrate readings because that means there’s a bacteria colony in there processing ammonia exactly the way it should.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Tetra recommends not doing a water change for 14 days after adding TSS. If your ammonia stays under control without spiking up and your nitrates stay at 40 or less I would not do a water change. I use TSS in all my tanks upon startup but I usually do fish less cycling and with TSS I can usually be done in about 2 weeks. Doing fish in cycling is a bit different as if anything spikes up you need to be ready to take action.


----------

